# Best place to buy roaches?



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

Wheres the best place to purchase a Dubia roach starter colony? Are they as easy to care for as people say and are they a worthwhile investment? I currently feed with locusts and it gets ridiculous price wise after a while. Got leo's, beardies, frillies, axolotls and spanish ribbed newts. Anyone had experience feeding roaches to these species?


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

Stephen Nelson said:


> Wheres the best place to purchase a Dubia roach starter colony? Are they as easy to care for as people say and are they a worthwhile investment? I currently feed with locusts and it gets ridiculous price wise after a while. Got leo's, beardies, frillies, axolotls and spanish ribbed newts. Anyone had experience feeding roaches to these species?


We have many colonies for sale:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ubia-roaches-sale-new-prices.html#post7686600


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Stephen Nelson said:


> Wheres the best place to purchase a Dubia roach starter colony? *Are they as easy to care for as people say and are they a worthwhile investment? *I currently feed with locusts and it gets ridiculous price wise after a while. Got leo's, beardies, frillies, axolotls and spanish ribbed newts. Anyone had experience feeding roaches to these species?


Yes they are really easy to look after, I've had mine going for 2months and they are breeding like crazy. why don't you buy a few of varying sizes and try them on all your animals? before you start a colony.

there are plenty of threads on here for advice and plenty of people that are selling too


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

Stephen Nelson said:


> Wheres the best place to purchase a Dubia roach starter colony? Are they as easy to care for as people say and are they a worthwhile investment? I currently feed with locusts and it gets ridiculous price wise after a while. Got leo's, beardies, frillies, axolotls and spanish ribbed newts. Anyone had experience feeding roaches to these species?


there is a fellow at the minute got 100 adults for £18 delivered to your door you wont see anybody beat that price on here his name is firedragon and he is in feeder clasafieds,

cheers spencer...........


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Stephen Nelson said:


> Wheres the best place to purchase a Dubia roach starter colony? Are they as easy to care for as people say and are they a worthwhile investment? I currently feed with locusts and it gets ridiculous price wise after a while. Got leo's, beardies, frillies, axolotls and spanish ribbed newts. Anyone had experience feeding roaches to these species?


They really are the easiest thing in the world to care for as once you have there tub setup all you just throw a bit of food in once a day or every other day and thats it. 
A lot of people say they breed really fast but they don't and as live foods go they are one of the slowest growing and breeding you can get. 

I feed my 5 adult bearded dragons off of my dubia colony and I think they are well worth the investment but don't be fooled in to buying a £10 colony, if you are serious about breeding them you will need to get at least 100 adults probably 200 and then you need to look after them for 6 months to let them breed before feeding off them.


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

If you are still looking for a starter colony I am currently doing:

30 females
30 males
100 large
200 medium
200 smalls

+ 10% overcount, water crystals to make up 3L of bug gel and a care sheet

£40 posted 1st class delivery.
Let me know if you are interested.

Alister


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

Im sure I got mine from zoocentre, but on ebay. 15+15 males and females and I've had them about a month with probably 200 ish babies - and all females pregnant (due soon). The colony is a good enough size for me regardless of what people say about needing hundreds of them, because I'm just culturing them up for now feeding off a few babies here and there to my tiny geckos. The only problem I've found is that the males die a fair bit easier than the females and I'm down to 1, but waiting on a couple more from roachcolony (good to buy just a couple from there, prices are good too!). I had fed off a fair few of the males prior to them dying though, to get the male:female ratio correct.


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

Got 50 males and 50 females delivered from firedragon the other day. In superb condition. For 18 quid. Bargain man


----------

